# going away for vacation, advice about whats best for cockatiel needed.



## monz (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm going on vacation for a couple of weeks, and I have the option of leaving my cockatiel at home, but I'm afarid he wont get enough out of the cage time and I dont want to burden my mom since she already has a lot to do, or I can take him to stay with a friend meanwhile, so is it better for him 2 stay in a familiar place, or is it better for him to go with my friend?

He's half tame and I'm worried he will become less tame if he stays home with noone to handle him daily, on the other hand will the move bother him? and if I decide to take it to my friends place, whats the best way to drive him there, will he be hot if I cover the cage ? is it ok to have the ac on in the car? 

Thanks


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

I sometimes drop Cookie off at my mom's place where he gets lots of fun times outside of his cage. Cookie may be strange, but he was totally fine living in an unfamiliar place for up to a couple of weeks. That being said, I'd recommend your bird staying at your friend's if that's ok with her.

When I go to my mom's house, it's a 2.5 hour drive with Cookie. What I do is I make sure he eats and drinks until he's full right before the drive, I empty his cage of EVERYTHING (including water and food and toys) because things tend to fly everywhere in the car on a bumpy road. Instead, put something like fresh herbs in the cage like cilantro or parsley. 

And, this may be mean, but I keep Cookie up a couple of hours past his bedtime the night before. In the car, I put a blanket over the cage and he SLEEPS the whole way. :] So nice. 

I don't know why AC would ever be a problem though...


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

If I was going on long term vacation (4 days or more) I would leave Louise with my mom (who's got plenty of tiels of her own). 

If I was going to be gone 3 days or less I would just leave Louise at home and have my mom come and feed her and give her fresh water. 

I don't think I would take a bird on vacation with me. But thats just me.


----------



## Jac249 (May 19, 2011)

We dropped Tia off at the in laws when we went away for a week. The poor thing looked so heartbroken to be left there. She was so mad at us. Then we came back and if I'd walk away she'd fret terribly. I felt so bad. Luckily once we got her home she calmed down. It stressed her heaps to be away but at least she was in good hands and had someone to talk to throughout the day rather than just having someone for 20 mins while they do her food/water.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree with Jac249 on this one


----------

